# central ky meet?



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

anyone close to central ky want to get together sometime? you know, sit around, talk cars, work on our cars, whatever. maybe grill out, normal shit. lets get something going! later, mike


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2003)

Well the NICO group is planing the largest Nissan/Infiniti meet ever for spring.The date has been picked due to the first day Beech Bend will be open.March 8th 2002.We will be meeting in Louisville then carivaning down to Bowling Green.In BG we will meet a much larger group at the Corvette Museum.Then hang out a bit before we go to Beech Bend raceway to run the 1/4 mile track.After that we will probably get some food to eat and head back to louisville.Everyone interested is welcome!More informatin about times will be posted soon.This is more than 2 months notice so lets all plan on it!


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

sounds good to me...keep us posted


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

LexKyB13, were you thinking of doing something before this spring?


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

yeah, just some of us to get together and talk cars. no club or anything like that. sam (se-r sam) and i hang out often and mess around with our cars. just a thought. let us know if you're ever in lex.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

Im in lexington all the time. Ive got some friends that have an apartment and go to LCC and UK. Im only about 20 min. away. I live in Harrodsburg and I usually take Harrodsburg Rd. (68) to Lexington. If you've never driven it, it can be fun if you dont get stuck behind someone. (Which happens to me all the time) 
But let me know when you all are planning on meeting. Any time, day or night is fine with me, I just need a few days to make sure I can get off of work. I will be out of town from Jan 30th to Feb 2nd. Other than that, any time is good. 
Maybe one of you guys could give me some help with my fog lights. 
Later.


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

i used to live off harrodsburg rd...between palomar and beaumont....i love that road. anyway, whenever you want to come up i'm sure we could help you with the fogs. i hit a curb tonight...bent a tie rod, auto parts store gave me the wrong one, bastards....and popped a tire. anyway, my car will be up again tomorrow hopefully. maybe like friday night or something? i'll pm you with my phone # if you're ever up here give me a ring and we'll get together. later.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

Man, that sucks about your car. I know a guy who totaled his car by hitting a curb in a Kroger parking lot. I wouldnt have believed it if I hadnt seen it.
My days off this week were today (Tues) and tomorrow.
I have to work this friday. I could probably get of next friday (24th) or pretty much any other day next week.


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

whenever. i don't have a job anymore as of today (wed.) but hopefully i'll hear something back from the places i applied to. anyway, my car is fixed now....so whenever you wanna come up...thursday and saturday nights i can't do anything cause i've got my little girl then, but any other time is fine. later.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2003)

Hey,

Im new to nissans, i just bought a 93 240sx SE, so far all i have for it is 17" konig passports, but im looking at swaping a CA18 or SR20. Anyways, i live in ashland, KY and im looking for some ppl also interested in nissans, here in ashland its a honda/acura dominate place, as like in most others. 

So im just looking for some locals in the tristate or in good old KY that love nissans like i do, and maybe we can get a goupe together.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

Actually, I could do something this Friday night but It would be close to 10:30pm before I could get up that way. I have to work 5-10. But if thats to late, I understand. 
When you dont go to bed until 5 or 6 in the morning and dont get up til noon, 10:30 is like lunch time.


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

i'll be up. i usually don't go to bed till like 2 or 3. if the blizzard hasn't destroyed the roads too bad you should come up. if you don't want to drive in this nasty shit, i don't blame ya.....give me a ring if you're coming up...later.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

I dont really like driving in all this crap, but Im not afraid to. I had to deliver pizzas in this tonight. That is the worst job for anyone who likes thier car.
Depending on where you live or would want to meet, I may take BG Parkway instead of 68. Ive never driven 68 in the snow but it probably gets pretty rough. I dont really know all of lexington that well. I can get to the malls and stuff like that. And I kind of know my way around the stuff thats off the main roads. But as far as neighborhoods and stuff like that, I have no idea.
But if meeting at 10:30-11:00 is ok with you I probably will come up. Unless we get a foot or something tonight. But I will call you either way. Later

Charlie


----------



## TUNED200 (Jul 27, 2002)

how about car wars at clay city? www.mpdragway.com i think its may 18th, but im not sure. check it out. 

Brian


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey, you guys in KY: if you're looking for some kind of affiliation, I want to invite you all to check out team NIO. You can find out all about them at www.teamnio.com or on the team NIO Indy page at www.nismo1989.nismo.org or by going to the forums at www.nissanx.com they are a great group and there's a lot of fun things planned for this spring and summer. Check it out and give it a try if you want!


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

no thanks on the car club....not my type of thing. yeah, may 18th, but they open in march...test n tune..oh yeah. sam and i will probably be there in march.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

Has Sam ordered his DET yet?


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

not yet. should be within the next 2 weeks.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

I just got my W2s and I dont get back much. Did he say he could get it for 1400?


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

he's still lookin for the best deal. we'll let you know or you can call me. later.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

Hopefully I will be able to get one before to long, cause my car is starting to seem slow. I need something quicker.
Oh yeah, my fog lights screwed up before I got home from Lex the other night. It was no big deal. The relay just got stuck closed and they wouldnt go off. I noticed they were still on even with my brights but didnt know if he had them wired up that way. Until I turned the car off and they were still on. I just pulled the fuse until I got a new one. Later


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

interesting. maybe cause it was cold?!? interesting....


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2003)

OK people the details are in for the Spring Meet! It will be on Sat. March the 8th 2003 at Beech Bend Raceway.

We will open Beech Bend at 10 am on March 8th for Test & Tune until 1 pm when the racing will start. If the racing finishes early, I don't see why Test & Tune can't continue. It will be $20 to run and $5 to enter without racing.

There will be only 2 classes: Naturally aspirated and Power Adders with $100 prizes to the winners of each and a plaque for 2nd and 3rd. If this doesn't appeal to you....there will still be Test & Tune on Sunday for $10 as well.

It will be an Import Shootout so all Imports are welcome!


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

LexKyB13 said:


> *interesting. maybe cause it was cold?!? interesting.... *


Thats kind of what my dad thought. But this new one seems to work fine. And it has been pretty damn cold. We got down below 0 a couple of nights in a row. And had a few pretty good snows. Im sure you all probably were about the same. Mercer Co. has missed 6 of the last 12 school days.

You guys planing on doing anything anytime soon? It has been pretty crappy weather lately, but I think it is supposed to warm up some in the next week or so. But that may change. 

I was going to come up that next morning so see you all work on that 200, but I didnt feel good when I woke up and ended up having some killer shits later that day. I called in to work and everything. Probably a little to much info.


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

uh...yeah, thats a little too much info... 

anyway...we usually hang out on friday nights...we'll probably be doing the same this friday..if its dry, maybe do some driving. come on up if you like. just give me a call. later.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

I got a new job at a gas station that starts this friday. If i wasnt working i would come up again. But at least I dont have to deliver pizzas anymore. But it should be easier to get off work here than it was at the pizza place.


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

thats cool. whenever you got free time, i'm down.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

You guys doing anything Fri. 14th? I get off at 4. I know its Valentines day, but my girlfriend is working that night, and valentines day doesnt mean crap to me anyways. Just wondering if you guys had plans.


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

we're workin on my buddy's 91 maxima se. maybe doing a clutch, depends on how the motor mounts do and some other junk. come on up! ~mike


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

What time? And are you going to be at the same place as before? If so, then I dont think I will have any problem finding it.


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

well, being that its v-day and all, he wants to work on it on sunday since his girl is a little u know what. anyway, you're more than welcome to come up, just give me a call and i'll meet you somewhere. later.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

I tried to call you friday night but didnt get an answer. But it was really crappy weather so I didnt figure you guys were doing anything anyway. 

How is everything up there? Our power was out for a while yesterday but the roads never got to bad. But we have a bunch of downed trees and stuff like that. The way they were talking on the radio, things got a whole lot worse up there for you guys. We had people coming in from Versailles and Lexington just to buy gas and kerosene. They were saying that half of lex didnt have power.

Well, I hope you guys are doing ok and maybe we can do something if the weather ever cooperates.


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

well, i still don't have power at my house. most of the trees and power lines/poles are down...just a few of both still standing. it'll be next week before i have power, but i'm staying with the folks so home cookin and heat's not that bad. anyway, i think i was working when you called. well, we'll get together sometime. later.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

you guys got power yet? My friend just got power Sunday night. My brother has missed so much school that they are talking about having make up days after graduation. How messed up is that?


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

yup we've got power. that sucked. anyway, what's goin on man? when you wanna come up again. we're putting a clutch in my buddy's 91 maxima se this friday, possibly saturday too depending on how it goes.....anyway, you're welcome to come up. school after graduation? WTF! later.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2003)

1 last post(well maby one more on thurs)to see if anyone is going to the March 8th spring meet in bowling Green KY,at Beech Bend raceway.There will be over 100 cars there and should be lots of fun!


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

Unless something bad happens (someone or my car dies), i'll come up friday night. i get off work at 7. What time do you think you all will be there?


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

we'll probably be there at 7ish. same place, but if you need directions, thats cool. later.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

it would probably be 8 or so before I could get there. But I think i could find it without any help. It was only 3 left turns off of 27. And I think you can see the building before the last turn.


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

I don't think your posts are getting any response Dane hehe.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Hey OnefastStanza, what part of Ky are you in? Have you guys got your smiley sun License plates yet? I went out and ordered a new lynx one so that I dont have to put that stupid one on my car. Anyway, has anyone been to London Motorplex?


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

I am in Louisville.

I haven't been down to London. Most of the time, if teh Louisville peeps go anywhere it is Bowling Green to Beach Bend. Other than that last year I went to one of the Car Wars events down in Clay City.

Yeah we have the stupid new plates but I haven't got one on either of my cars. I just renewed my sticker


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

where are you located in ky sentraxeracer? clay city should be open soon, and they're having like 5 car wars i think. we should have a good turnout this year. last year, it was almost overrun with honduhs...


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

LexKyB13 said:


> *where are you located in ky sentraxeracer? *


I am in Harlan County, which is in the southeastern part of KY, near Tennessee. I used to live in London about 6 months ago, which made it a lot easier to get up to Lexington and those places. It took 1 1/2 hours to get to Lex from London, but now it takes around 3 So your meets are usually in Bowling Green? I have never been there, I wonder how long it would take.


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

what are you doing tomorrow charlie? sam and i are going to be at the shop most of the day starting around 10-11 working on our cars. hopefully it will be nice out, but come up if you want, just call me or show up. later.

oh yeah, forgot to mention this....clay city opened today with test n tune. all weekend.........and there's an autocross sunday at the UK football stadium. signup is at like 8 ish.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

You guys planning on doing anything Fri. night? I think its supposed to be in the mid 70's. But who knows? It may end up snowing. And Harrodsburg sucks. I spent an hour in town trying to find a guy in a stock civic ex that said he wanted to race. I never found him. Anyway, let me know if you all want to do something. I get off work at 6:00. Later
Charlie


----------

